# Sleeping on your back... how BAD is it, really???



## CloudyDay

Hi girls,

I'm normally a side sleeper but since getting pg, for some strange reason, I'm having such a hard time not ending up on my back during the night! Since getting pg, I seem to be able to slumber deeply ONLY on my back so I guess my body just loves that position and is constantly trying to get back to it as I sleep! 

I've done some Googling and am finding that most ladies feel it is only a minor issue. I am quite petite and slender and, though I'm almost 28 weeks along, my bump is still quite small. So, I feel that I couldn't possibly be putting THAT much weight on the vena cava when I sleep on my back. BUT THEN... I'm also feeling that I COULD be hurting my baby because of how my little Macaroni reacts when I awake after sleeping on my back:

- if I've only been back-sleeping for a short nap, then awaken and turn back to my side, I notice that little Macaroni will start kicking almost immediately... almost as if she/he suddenly got a burst of fresh air and can breathe again.

- if I awake from sleeping on my back after a long period of time, I notice that Macaroni doesn't kick immediately and doesn't seem to move or kick until hours later and even then, the kicks feel weaker.

Should I be concerned? I'm so worried that I'm depriving Macaroni of oxygen and nutrients and causing brain damage. :nope: BAD MOTHER, BAD MOTHER!

What do you think??


----------



## Vickie

I slept on back throughout my pregnancy, not because I intended to but because my body just naturally went into that position (hard to sleep on your side all night long--I found that it made my hips hurt). Honestly I wouldn't be concerned about it.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I still lie on my back, but it isnt comfortable anymore unless im raised up a bit. The weight now is just too much.


----------



## MelanieSweets

its a toughy really huni, i feel awlful to babe if i sleep on my back and its such a shame as this is most comfy for me ! :cry: so i end up tossing and turning from side to side all night, sleeping on my side just isnt comfy in the slightest! weird cause i never used to sleep on back before pregnancy! .... you will find you will stop yourself sleeping on your back in the night if your worried though... woooo cant wait to sleep however i want soon :happydance:


----------



## happy mum

Hi Cloudy.
I was told to put a cushion behind my back to stop myself rolling on my back, as lying on your back reduces blood flow, to you and baby. prob best to avoid it to be on safe side!


----------



## Zoey1

I think everyone has different opinions on the matter. My doctor said that it's best to lie on my left or right side vs. stomach or back. On your stomach or back, the baby's increase in weight can pinch the Inferior Vena Cava (vein that returns blood to your lungs to replenish blood oxygen levels) and the descending aorta (artery that provides blood to the lower half of your body). It's been an extremly hard transision for me since I am a stomach sleeper.


----------



## tat

I find myself sleeping on my back more these days too. I mostly sleep on my left side but I can't do that all night. Does anyone know if it's ok to sleep on your right side? I've heard yes and no.. I can't wait to sleep on my tummy again. But I know that will be a while even after I have bubs b/c I have to have a section.... Glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks of things like this. lol


----------



## channy3232

I was getting dizzy weird feelings and the nurse practitioner said it was probably pressure on the vena cava so I'm sure if you were sleeping on your back for too long your body would probably send you some kind of signal.


----------



## amelia222

When my hips are really sore I just can't sleep on my side, so i just stack the pillows so I am propped up on an angle and tilted a bit to the side. I think that helps take some of the pressure off so it's ok.


----------



## marley2580

This whole thing came about because docs realised that women that were on their backs with an epi were having problems. The thing is if you've had an epi or a spinal you can't feel your body's signals that it's time to shift positions, whereas if you're just sleeping your body will tell you when it's time to move. The one thing I would say is that sleeping on your back does increase the risk of your baby going back to back, but if you adopt lots of forward leaning/sitting positions during the day you should be fine


----------



## **angel**

i quite often wake up on my back as if its what ur body does there is nothing u can really do about it!! i wouldnt panic too much xx


----------



## esther

I can lie on my back for about 10 mins before it gets too much. Just be careful with it that's all, if you start feeling a bit faint or short of breath or dizzy then you really need to change positions before you pass out. The best position is on your left hand side.


----------



## Cariad_bach

i always sleep on my back ... always have and always will, i cant stop myself.

I asked my MW about it with one of the others and she said its fine, more of a old wife's tale than anything else, all 3 of my LO's so far have been fine :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

I go to sleep on my side and quite often wake up on my back, there's not much to be done about that! My consultant says that the only risk is putting pressure on the vena cava artery which can cause women to pass out but if you were getting to that point, your body would read the signals and instinctively shift itself while you're asleep. I don't think it's that big a deal to be honest and I'm certainly not worrying about it.


----------



## Clartylou

I am not sure how bad it is, but I know how uncomfy it is for me. In fact it hurts like hell after 10 mins and thats me just lying on my back so H can read baby a book or play some music through ear phones. Its like the pressure of everything makes me sore, so I tend not to. I was a front sleeper prior to pregnancy and it took a while to adapt to side sleeping. I much prefer to sleep on my right side, even though I hear left side sleeping is better for baby (not sure why though)

Cx


----------



## esther

Everyone is different, there have been quite a few cases of women falling unconscious because of it. One of my uni lecturers told me about a very scary story of a woman who lost consciousness and was rushed to emergency. Best to avoid sleeping on your back if you can, but if you roll over in your sleep and find yourself on your back, then just re-adjust yourself.


----------



## Emsy26

I find myself on my back alot during the night, it hurts my hips and makes my leg ache if I lie on my side all night.
When I spoke to my M/W about it, she said it was fine so long as you were raised and not lying flat on your back xox


----------



## Ravelyn

I fall asleep on my left side with a pillow between my legs. And even that is uncomfortable. I even have slept on my right side. But always, at some point in the night, I find myself on my back. What wakes me up is the pressure/pain in my lower abdomen. I asked my family doctor about this and he said there is no 100% medical proof that sleeping on your back is overly dangerous for you or the baby. That your body will tell you when you have to roll over onto your side.

I have tried the pillow behind my back, but the damn thing keeps landing on the floor in the middle of the night. And I refuse to buy a pregnancy pillow because they are so bleeding expensive in Canada. $60 CDN for the noodle. I can think of better things to spend the money on than a pillow that I may only use this once.

All I can say... listen to your body!!! Good luck hun...


----------



## overcomer79

amelia222 said:


> When my hips are really sore I just can't sleep on my side, so i just stack the pillows so I am propped up on an angle and tilted a bit to the side. I think that helps take some of the pressure off so it's ok.

I asked my OB about this on friday and she said that is fine that they just don't want you lie flat on your back. I put billows behind me and just prop on the pillows.


----------



## Sonyax

I slept on my front pre pregnant so had trouble changing and found I kept ending up on my back, I put a pillow behind me so that sometimes I am leaning on the pillow so I'm kind of at an angle not completly on my back, 

Didn't think it made too much difference how I sleep until I woke in the night unable to feel both of my legs last week!!!when I sat up the cramp and pins and needles was ridiculous, so now i'm doing my best to stay on one side or other. :cry:


----------



## CloudyDay

Thanks, girls, for all your input to this thread! Wow, there's a lot of differing opinions on the topic. For those who asked about why the left is better than the right: a coworker told me it's because of the way your kidneys or liver function... sleeping on your left helps one of those organs out more than sleeping on the right. 

I saw my obstetrician today and told her about my problem. She didn't seem too concerned and basically said what a lot of you said... you just can't help it if it happens in your sleep. She said in due course, as baby gets bigger, I just won't be able to stand sleeping on my back anymore anyway as it will be too uncomfortable. She told me that in the meantime, if I'm really concerned, at the very least, what I can do is stuff a pillow under my right hip. That way, the uterus is at least slightly angled and not sitting right ON the vena cava. 

Now... let's see if I really CAN stop getting paranoid!


----------

